# 

## TonySN

.                      ?

----------


## .

,    .

----------

50 000.  ,  /.  ?

----------


## Demin

> 50 000.  ,  /.  ?


  .       ?

----------

> .       ?


.  .  .5281,     ,   .

----------

,    /,  ..,     .    , 24 -    ,      ...,    -  /   ,   -  ,   ...,   -     ,    ...     ,    ! ,      ?

----------

,     .  .     200 +  / 9 .(  ), 17 .   .    ,  ,  .        .     /,     ,                      - .        .      .   ,   ,      ,     ...   .  .

----------


## iliya2

.     -   , ,          .

    2     "-" (www.expr.ru)   ,  ,   .     - . 20  , 5  -    .    .

      ,   .  ,       .  ,   .

----------


## BorisG

> ...   ,   ,      , ...


  :Wow: 
 ,     ,    .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
    ,     ...     ...      ...

----------


## Demin

**, 


> 


 -,   , ,      ,    .          ,    -  ?     ?

----------

50 000 .          ()   -  




> ,     .  .     200 +  / 9 .(  ), 17 .   .    ,  ,  .        .     /,     ,                      - .        .      .   ,   ,      ,     ...   .  .

----------


## D-M

(),   1 ,      ,   50 000 .  ,    ,  .    ,   (   ,    ).
    ,      ...    :yes:

----------


## AbyAby

> (),   1 ,      ,   50 000 .  ,    ,  .    ,   (   ,    ).
>     ,      ...


  ,      .      . 

,     ?            .

----------


## D-M

> ,     ?            .


 2000.
    1003.
 .-. 350.
  200.
.  400.
. .-. 400.
   6.
    12.
  / . 0,5%( ,   1%)

      ,    .

----------


## Fjedor

> 50 000.  ,  /.  ?


,    .       ()  *09.08.2005* *5.000* .  :

"7.   ,     
7.6.          :
-    ,   ,   5000-00,                ;
-        ."

P.S.  8641/01133.

----------


## timik153

,         ,    , ,     --  .

----------

/  .     :
 -  5 .
.  - 1,7 .
 - 1,7%  
 - 0,5%  
   ,  ...
 .

----------


## Fjedor

,      .  ,  ,    .        .  , ,   ,  -    .

    (8641 ):

 -  , 500, .
.  - 200 / 800 (-).
 - 1%  .
 - 1%  .
 - 5 (  ) / 13.

----------

,       :Frown: 

    "" (-).
  - 0,   - 250  ,       .            ,    .

----------


## Delf

.            ?

----------


## Fjedor

,   .      .

----------

> ,   .      .


   ... .    .     .

----------


## Fjedor

2005 .               2009 .            .

----------

/ ,  , ,    ???   ,       .    ... ,   ,        ..

----------


## .

** ,    ,    ,       ,  ?

----------

> ** ,    ,    ,       ,  ?


    ,       ,    " ",  - .   , ,     ... - ..       ,      ,      ,  ,   ,     .

----------


## .

,          :Wink: 
     ?   ,   ?   :Big Grin:

----------

> ,         
>      ?   ,   ?


-,      ,       ,         ..
-  -,  ,  .  . , ..  ,     -  (. )

----------

> ,    /,  ..,     .    , 24 -    ,      ...,    -  /   ,   -  ,   ...,   -     ,    ...     ,    ! ,      ?


  .   -      ...        -"" 
-    .

----------


## Fjedor

,     .    ,         ,     ,     .

P.S.      "     ".

----------


## -

( --)     2000 .   ,   .      .
   250-300!!     ,     300,  250   ,   .           0,9%.
 -          .   1 .    30 .     . -   , ,  .    ,    ,     .
      ,     . :Smilie:

----------


## Fjedor

-, 2.000 -  -?     - 200/850 (/).

----------

7809   .     - 4000 .   2000  ,     1,8%  .  200-300 .???

----------


## D-M

400- -, 300 ,     0% (150   )

----------


## Fjedor

> 7809   .     - 4000 .   2000  ,     1,8%  .  200-300 .???


 -      -  . 200       - (-).

----------


## D-M

> 7809





> -


 ?

----------

.      .          .           . 
    ,  ,       ,    .

----------

/,      ,     ?

----------


## .



----------


## divch

> .


     .

----------

!

             / !

,  !
   !

----------


## .

**,       ?            :Embarrassment:

----------


## ROMKA

...   : http://www.sbrf.ru/moscow/ru/legal/cash/account/

----------


## Linsy

> !
> 
>              / !
> 
> ,  !
>    !


 .       .  :Smilie: 
          .   ,       ,    ,      .  :Smilie:

----------


## Wellia

> !
> 
>              / !
> 
> ,  !
>    !


   ,     ( ).  :yes:

----------

--       :
 (     )


( ,       )

   (  30 )
 )

 +   = 200 + 200 (  )

   :
 800
 700 (  " ",   -)

----------

> --       :
>  (     )
> 
> 
> ( ,       )
> 
>    (  30 )
>  )
> 
> ...


, ,   .     .    .        , .   . 2500 .

----------

> 50 000 .          ()   -



.

 - ,      (  )


     .      ?
 ?  ?

----------

-, .

 -,      .
   ,      .     ,  ,    ,  ,  3   . ,  ,       ,      2  ,   . 

     5  ,   3   ,    50    ,        .     , ..     .

,             .

----------


## OksanaL_83

.     50 000 .  .    .    ,       . ,  ,             .   ,   ,  .      :     ,       30 000 . ( .  . ).    1000 ..   -500 .,    -500 .,   - 9 ., .    -35,00 .   -1,5 % .

----------


## Demin

*OksanaL_83*, 


> :     ,       30 000 .


    .  :Smilie:

----------


## not_available

.     \  ?   ?         !    ,        - ,    .   /  /        (         )! ,   .

----------


## OksanaL_83

( ):            6 .       .             .  
*  :* *1.          (30000 .  )   2 ,       ,                 
2         2 ,    ,     6 ? 
   .*

----------

> ( ):            6 .       .             .  
> *  :* *1.          (30000 .  )   2 ,       ,                 
> *


    ,   ()    .

----------

!    !              -       . ,  - ..

----------


## .

?        .

----------

> - ..


    -

----------


## .

,      :Smilie:

----------


## nike391

> ,


      ,   . . ,  ,   . ,    . .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,      .

----------


## nike391

> ,      .


   ,    . (   ). ,   .

----------


## PoperChoper

> .     \  ?   ?         !    ,        - ,    .   /  /        (         )! ,   .


2003 , , -.     6 .  ,  ( 25 )          .      ,   ,   .        ()  .       3 .      .

----------


## .

.      .         2005 .      



> 1.1.     ,                        ,       .               ,            .
> (. 1.1     18.07.2005 N 89-)

----------


## Leemaque

,  /      . , 14. ,       .,  .

  1000.,   - 500.,     300. :War: 

         960.,   " -".

      ,        (,     ).

  ,    ,        ,         /.

 , ,     ,   , , ,         "". ,         .

  ,     -,     .

  : 490.   " -"  500.     .

  ,          5000.:                      .  ,    ,  .

 " -"   -     SMS,     ,   ,     .   - "   ",       .  ,          ,      "         ?". :Abuse: 

 ,   ,    ,            .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Fjedor

> ,          5000.:                      .  ,    ,  .


,       %.

----------


## svv83

.               .

 ,           ?         ?

----------


## Demin

> ?


.

----------


## korin

?    ! 
     !

----------


## .

__     ?  :Smilie: 
,  ,    .

----------


## korin

,    ,     . 
     .     /  ..   ,         3                 1500 .  !

----------


## Demin

> 1500 .  !


    .   .

----------


## korin

!  
 / +    = 350 . (      - 100) 
/ = 12 . 

  - 500. 
   ! 

    ,          ! ...      !

----------


## .

*korin*,        ,        ,  , , ?  :Smilie:

----------

.  .             ?   ()        ?
 . .

----------


## .

, .      ,   .

----------

,  ()   .
        /           /  .

----------


## .

,         ,    ,

----------


## vitalytimos

-

----------

,  .
.     1 . 
  ,  -   ..   -       (        ).          ?
 ,  ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

-?   ?

----------

,  !
   -  . , 6%. 
   -      , ?   ? ,     .  ?       ?
         . .   ?
 , ,  .

----------


## .

> , ?   ?


.         .  7        .




> . .   ?


         .        .

----------

:Wow:   ! :Girl Bye: 
   ,          .         -    :Pardon:

----------

. .
,   ,    - ,     (      ).       ... ::flirt::

----------


## .

.       -   .

----------


## BorisG

> ,          .


    .     .

----------

> .       -   .


 :Embarrassment:       ? :Embarrassment: 
 :Redface:

----------


## .

** ,    ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------

,    , -  ,  ,  ,   -  . :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

** ,     ,   ,    -.

----------

! ! :Frown:

----------

- ,      !
 ,   ,   ,   !!

----------

,  ? ,        ,    -    ,   ,   ...

----------


## Demin

> -


     ,  -?

----------

.. ..., ,      ...       ...      ...

----------


## rsergio

**,      - 1000   , 960   -, 400       490     -,    - 12 ,    30 .

----------

> ,    /,  ..,     .    , 24 -    ,      ...,    -  /   ,   -  ,   ...,   -     ,    ...     ,    ! ,      ?


   /

----------

*rsergio*,      1000 ,  12   30, 890 ,    960,       ,        2%,   ,  3  ,

----------


## zazanna

,      .     ,  ,        ,    .      ,  ""   "-".       ,       -.   ,    ,        . (    ,        ,      ,     --  ,    - -  8-800....,  ,    .    -  , :    8  18:00,     17:30 ,  ,     -,    - .     , ,  ,   .    ,       ,   
 -   200-0,3%!!!!

----------


## Demin

> ,


       .

----------


## Vlad60

: ,    ,           .       :   ,    -,   . :   ,   , ,         .     .

----------


## Demin

-  .     ,    .  .      -    ,     ,     .

----------

,    ,       ,     ,    1 . .   24/2  1,   .  .

----------

